# Puppy Keeps Throwing Up Food... Please HELP!!!



## pawsitivelyhokies (Jan 17, 2010)

My 6-month-old puppy keeps throwing up his food and I hoping some of you will have some suggestions/advice about this. He eats his food WAY too fast... so I bought a Brake-Fast bowl. It seems to slow down his eating somewhat. Sometimes he is fine and then other days he will throw up his food 5-10 minutes after he eats it. When I clean up the vomit, the food is always intact (does not appear to be chewed AT all). I wet his food with some water and some wet-food (I figure if it's completely dry it might irritate his throat too much). It is just getting very frustrating because I feed him Orijen puppy food (which is expensive enough the way it is not even counting the fact that I have to pay to special order it into my local special foods store). He is completely healthy (just had a full vet check-up) and vet thinks he is just displaying "puppy hoarding" and eating too quickly (he is not at all food aggressive towards my other dogs or myself... he just eats way too quickly). So no medical problems. So, how can I fix this? HELP! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

Those Break Fast bowls are expensive and perhaps not that effective. Try spreading the food out on a large cookie sheet or something. Some of my friends throw it on the crate floor. (They are into Labs too.)


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Food inside him is HIS. It isn't getting through that it isn't STAYING inside! Silly pup. If Sassy did that she was given the opportunity to re-eat it. Dogs don't usually chew up kibble, it is just tossed down the throat. It is normal for dogs to eat like that. 

I used Sassy's intense food drive to train her. Sit, get a kibble. Down, get a kibble, etc. Even just hand feeding and praising gets him to associate your voice with good things. Train leave it. Train take food easy. Clicker train. Use dinner for training loose leash walking. Once I took Sassy for a dinner walk and gave out kibbles for wagging her tail, she isn't much of a tail wagger. Usually I only feed half a meal that way, my dogs did better that way.

Or use food puzzles to feed the kibble. Even zoo animals aren't getting food from boring bowls. They get it hidden all over the enclosure for enrichment. I hate my Buster Cubes as Sassy likes to roll them under the furniture and they are super noisy but there are many other types.


----------



## olive (Jan 24, 2010)

pawsitivelyhokies-
you are feeding the best food available. My hunch is that your puppy loves the food and is just wolfing it asap LOL. My suggestion is, feed him smaller quantities of it in metered portions for a while. naturally I am assuming that you allowed your pup to transition to the new food very gradually over say 1 or 2 weeks time. This is especially important if you are feeding one of Orijens grain free foods after your pup has been on a diet of grain included food.
Good luck to you, you are a good pet mom


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I agree that a busy ball or food toy (Tricky treat ball or something similar) would be a great idea for your pup. Makes him work for his food and slows him down all at the same time. It is also a good idea to take part of his food and use it for training. May as well kill two birds with one stone!


----------

